# Heat Transfer Vinyl on Mousepads?



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it possible to transfer a heat press cad cut vinyl onto a mousepad? I have seen some mouse pads that appear to have a "cloth" surface. If so, where would you get the blank mousepads? Or do they have to be done via sublimation print or some other method?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you could print on the mouse pads...probably best place to get blanks is from a dye sub source...but I am not sure that is a good way to go because the vinyl is ontop of the pad..not part of it and running the mouse over it would be noticeable...


----------



## jcyganowski (Sep 14, 2007)

Craig,

You can do ninyl on mousepads. I have done several. I got mine from bestblankcom. BLANK Mouse Pads: Manufacturer - 7 Colors In Stock!

the vinyl adheres just fine. As a matter of fact you do not have to worry about the vinyl shrinking during the heating that you can get when applying to shirts.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think the vinyl will be fine to use and should look good. I would love to pics if ypo try it. .... JB


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

Great site! The heat pressed coasters would make a great low cost self-promo item.


----------



## Expressionsvg (May 4, 2011)

If you do try, please respond as to how it worked. I am also thinking the self promotion aspect of it. Also, post the amount of time and heat you used. Thanks


----------

